# Angebot f. einen Schaltschrank...



## AndreK (4 März 2008)

...könnte mir jemand sagen ob das Angebot im groben so i.O. ist:  - Erstellung der E.Zeichnung - 1 Schaltschrank f. MSR 600x1800x40 - 1 Schaltschrank f. Leistungsteil 1200x1800x40 - Hauptschalter 250A - Stromschienensystem - Netzteile 2x10A - Beleuchtung - Abgänge Leitung (SternDreieck) 4x22KW - 3x0,75KW (FU wird gestellt) - 5x2.2KW Direkt - Not-Aus Kreis - IBN vor Ort - SPS liefere ich!!! Wird vom S.Bauer aber verdrahtet  wären da 11-13t€ OK?


----------



## Exmexx (6 März 2008)

Sag mir bitte bitte das du nicht selbstständig bist!


----------



## AndreK (6 März 2008)

*So sieht das aus...*

... ich bin nicht selbstständig 

Sonst hätte ich mit der Preisgestaltung doch mehr Erfahrung... ich soll jetzt ein Angebot beurteilen. Habe schon einige Schränke gebaut (als Angestellter), aber da hatte ich mit den Preisen nix am Hut.

Bei ersten Anschauen ist aber der Preis für mich i.O. wollte aber ganz gerne eine zweite(dritte, vierte...) Meinung...


----------



## Exmexx (6 März 2008)

Ok das beruhigt mich.

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen,

1. du bist der Auftraggeber

2. 2 Schaltschränke, incl. Einbauten bis auf die SPS und FU liefert der Auftragnehmer mit Verdrahtung und IBN.

3. E-Konstruktion liefert ebenfalls der Auftragnehmer.

Den Preis find persönlich ok.


----------



## AndreK (6 März 2008)

*Und schon kann ich huete Nacht besser schlafen .. *


----------



## WL7001 (6 März 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> 1 Schaltschrank f. MSR 600x1800x40
> 1 Schaltschrank f. Leistungsteil 1200x1800x40



Ich persönlich finde die Schränke ja etwas flach. *ROFL*

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## AndreK (7 März 2008)

*Ja das stimmt...*

... das ist mir schon aufgefallen und wird bei der Vergabe des Auftrages auch mit sicherheit besprochen werden. 40cm könnte für einen FU schon recht flach werden.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

du hast von den 40cm dann noch 30cm
die montageplatte ist nicht auf der rückwand...

wenn du noch was in der türe hast - klimagerät - dann vergiss es.

wer macht den jetzt den eplan? du oder der sbauer?
mit eplan ist 11 zu wenig!
(wieviele ea muss der da rein pinseln?)


----------



## AndreK (7 März 2008)

*Genau, deshalb...*

... wird es auch kein 400 tiefer Schrank.

EPlan ersteller der SBauer (ca. 10 EB, 5AB, 12PAE, 4PAA)


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

also ich würde es für 11 nich machen...


----------



## AndreK (7 März 2008)

*Dann ist es ja OK *

Mann muß fairerweise dazu sagen das höchstwahrscheinlich weitere Schaltschränke folgen werden.
Diese werden sich nur gering unterscheiden, mal andere FU`s, mal ein anderer Schützhersteller...
Und die SPS und das OP werde ich ja programmieren ...

Der S.Bauer ist eine kleine Klitsche mit 2 Mann, aber nicht negativ auffassen! Die liefern gute Arbeit.


----------

